

Social Network for the Tragically Apathetic - digitalnoah
http://groupmeh.com

======
nethsix
Is enforced sign-up a new trend? Such a practice is a throwback to the days
when porn sites entice you with great pictures at the front with possibly poor
quality stuff beyond =P Does it help the site that it can then boast to VCs
about its 100k signed-up users? The user-base size does not reflect the site
value but rather the enticement.

------
Terretta
Could someone scroll that page to the right? I wondered if there was a signup
link over there, but I didn't feel like scrolling.

------
fossuser
I was thinking of signing up, but couldn't be bothered to fill out the form.

